# CN, CP and ONR pics at Proto-file



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

There are two new CN photos under the Proto-file button in www.wvrr.ca as well as one CPRail and an ONR pic. They are more tenuously tied to modelling this time but I really liked these photos and I wanted to fit them in somewhere. Hey! It's my web site ;-)

Anyway, you can take a look. You may find something you recognize in there.

Dave


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool... thanks Dave! 

John.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John

I've had some requests to feature four pictures from in and around Moose Jaw (and goodness knows I have a few) so I'll do something just for you CPR guys around Christmas.

Also Melville in the new year. You know, to keep the scales balanced









Dave


----------

